# Electric steps question



## Gellins (May 18, 2019)

We have a 1999 Newmar Dutchstar. Our stairs are Kwikee brand. Recently the stairs have begun to retract every time we shut the door when the switch is off. Coach is not running, no key in ignition. We replaced the switch (next to the door) but this made no difference. Anyone had this and have advice about fixing it? We have only owned this coach for 6 years so I have no idea about any maintenance that may have occurred before 2012. thanks!!


----------

